# Watch Lumpini Fights Live!!



## Odin (May 8, 2006)

*Watch Muay Thai from Lumpenee LIVE for free* 
mms://streaming.trueworld.net/ch3?WM...Bitrate=512000
512K
mms://streaming.trueworld.net/ch3?WM...itrate=2048000
2MB

These are Thai channel 5's official streamings and it's free. The show is on every Saturday night 23.04 (11.04 PM) Thai standard time.


----------

